
The Tragedy of Craftsmanship - mgranados
https://blog.cleancoder.com/uncle-bob/2018/08/28/CraftsmanshipMovement.html
======
mgranados
What a great take on current state of Agile. Laughed hard at the `No! God No!`
part.

